# Private Scan Co Antrim



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Does anybody know of a private scanning place in the Co Antrim area?

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

We could go to Belfast if anybody has any recommendations!

Pudding
X


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi pudding congrats on your bfp!

We went to babybond on the Malone road in belfast for all our private scans. You an book them online or if you phone its a central number so you have to say you want to be seen in belfast iykwim. They're lovely, we went so often in te beginning they asked us if we wanted to go to the Christmas do  its 99 quid I think for an early scan but they are great and you get a full half hour, loads of pictures printed etc. I looked around and they were definatley the cheapest in the greater belfast area.... Some of the private obstetricians were asking over 200 for a scan 

Here's the link for the website 
http://www.ultrasound-direct.com

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Duckybun 

Thanks so much for replying I actually booked with them for next Saturday, I was hoping for Thursday but they were all booked up!

Good to know they are good though!

It's amazing how few scan places there actually are in NI, we don't live there but will be visiting family on a trip we planned months ago, we had a scan today and they said we are measuring a bit small 3.1mm and the heartbeat at 105bpm was a bit slow for 6weeks 3days so I don't think I can wait for the next scan with our clinic when we return!

The wait till Sat will be interminable as it is!

Pudding
X


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad you got sorted! Just a shame about the wait but I suppose in a way a couple of extra days will mean your wee bubba will be that we're bit bigger so there'll be more for you to see  enjoy your visit with your family

X
Ducky


----------

